# Mice from my Mousery



## Mouse Mania

Hi!

I want to show you some mice from my mousery 

Splashed fox girl









Blue young girl









Lilac pied girl









Choco hereford girl









Lilac tricolor girl









Coffee fox male









Splashed male









Red sable hereford male









Burmese fox male (young)









Red sable male









Burmese tricolor male (young)









Two adorable sisters









There are more ofcourse but so i can give you a expression


----------



## Runaway Mousery

What a rainbow of cuteness! Very nice =)


----------



## genevie

They're gorgeous, love that splashed fox!


----------



## Rodentman

Love the choco Hereford girl.

Looks like something out of a horror film :lol:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

the lilac pied almost looks banded to me. Very cute


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Cute mice.  The splashed fox is quite nice! (I'm not usually a fan of splashed, but she is appealing.) 
Thank you for sharing these, 
Zanne


----------



## visitor

Lots of beautiful mice in your mousery


----------



## Frizzle

Your bucks are so masculine, I love it! The herefords are pretty swell, too.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Very nice mice!


----------



## fancyteddy1

Wow!! That chocolate fox is breathtaking!


----------

